# Newbie from Florida!



## Janelle (May 15, 2007)

Hey! My name is Janelle. I'm 20 years young and I live in South Florida. I have been around horses since I was a baby, but have been riding and working with horses on a regular basis since I was 8. My first horse was an arabian, my second horse was an arabian, and my current horse is an arabian, see the trend? :wink: I have helped in many rescue projects that weren't arabians but they also weren't _really_ my horses sooo. My current horse Faji (fashee) is a 16 year old arabian mare who I kind of rescued. She was a western pleasure champion at three, then retired at four and sat in a pasture for ten years as a lawn ornament. Thats where I came in. I re-trained her with natural horsemanship techniques and she went from a crazy green and spooky little mare, to an awesome partner. We have done so many things including week-long camping trips to Live Oak, FL, parades, South Florida Fair demos, fun shows, local shows, and distance riding in local management areas. We are also learning and working on dressage :lol: Although I haven't competed much in the past, I am hoping to get her to regionals next year! She is the love of my life, so much that I have a tattoo that represents her on my lower back, explaining my avatar!

Other than horses, I enjoy spending time with my wonderful boyfriend Russell and lounging on the couch with my Rat Terrier/Italian Greyhound mix named Lady. (She's my other baby) I also like graphic and web design and love bulding websites. I love the beach and I am very lucky to live in South Florida and have the privlidge of having a permit to ride my horse on a few local beaches (talk about fun!).

I am going to the University of Florida next fall when I finish my AA here for Equine Management including (but not limited to) equine nutrition, riding theory, breeding techniques, basic vet skills, etc. and I am also interested in equine massage as well.

Well thats pretty much me in a nutshell! I am exited to meeting and seeing everyone around the forums!!


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

welcome  wicked, so ur a master at arabians? thier such beautiful horses ur very lucky to have clicked with them. the horse in ur signiture (im presuming is urs) i also very pretty


----------



## Janelle (May 15, 2007)

Yep thats my horse in my signature  thank you! I did just "click" with arabians, I don't seem to bond with other horses the way I do arabs. I don't know what it is about them .. they're just ... awesome :!:


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Lol, they are amazing, a friend of mine bought a lil white one not long ago n its got such a personality, not meaning bad jus like, its got character. Me I don't click with a certain breed, i click with personality, like, horses u find that are scared of bein in the school or are new n skitty, u no, the ones tht u need to relax on or else they bomb alf a mile, there the ones tht seem to get on with me most lol. Kwl tat btw, I want one but my family wud shoot me lol!


----------



## Janelle (May 15, 2007)

Haha yeah I got that for my 18th birthday and my parents about dropped dead when they saw it.. they got used to it though. After that I got my belly button peirced, and my tounge, and a few more in my ears. I have been talking about getting another tat and my parents just don't even care anymore lol. I'm 20 years old .. they have no say anymore :twisted:


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Lol wicked go you!  I'm only 16 (17 in June) so they still kinda have a parental obsession over me! :evil: Thing is, they are all protective n stuff over me bout stuff like that but then I go horse riding n jumping n out hacking n stuff n it aint exactly the safest sport on earth so they should have some respect for my indipendance eh lol. oh well... :roll: so what other things u into part from ur arabians? xx


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi, is that your tattoo on your back? 

sorry if someone's already asked and ive missed it ... a bit dazed today x


----------



## Janelle (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome guys! Yes thats my tattoo on my back  



*Hoshi* said:


> so what other things u into part from ur arabians? xx


Other than horses, I enjoy spending time with my wonderful boyfriend Russell and lounging on the couch with my Rat Terrier/Italian Greyhound mix named Lady. (She's my other baby) I also like graphic and web design and love bulding websites. I love the beach and I am very lucky to live in South Florida and have the privlidge of having a permit to ride my horse on a few local beaches (talk about fun!).

I also like shopping, spending money, doing girl stuff like getting pedicures and my hair done up and stuff.

I also like four-wheeling, mud wrestling, partying, and I'm slowly but surely learning about mechanics. My boyfriend has two mustangs and drag races with them so I go to car meets with him and stuff. 

I like just about everything .. and if I've never done it .. I'm always willing to try (I'm a bit dare-devilish)


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

O0oo sounds very kwl. 
Omg u live near the beach? thts soo kwl, ive always loved beach riding but i dnt live near so we gotta drive forever whenver i want to rent a horse to go riding  
Lol, men and thier cars, a guy i like atm is a mechanic n talks cars all time so Im kinda learning to! hehe he owns a crappy lil box car thing, its ok coz hes doing it up (no hes not the typical boy racer) so itl look gd when its done  
Urr call me totaly thick but whats "four-wheeling"? xx


----------

